# Older style actuator on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's an older style electric actuator kit on Ebay. This one connects to the main tractor lift and will operate the deck, sleeve hitch and front plow. It fit's both hydro and gear models of GT, including GT, GT3000, GT 5000.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50373&item=4317496784&rd=1


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a waterproof heavy duty ones like that for sale for less
its more than strong enough for for deck/plow lift, or sleeve hitch
picks tractor off the ground. 
I bought a dozen of them and Im running out of places to use them my tractor GTH2548 uses 5 of them 1 deck lift, 1 sleeve hitch, pair for swisher bucket and 1 for dump 

I will sell a pair for 180

if mounted the same way at the sears unit it will work the same


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This comes with all the mounting brackets and direction. No trial and error and only takes about 15-20 minutes to install. When installed there is only one actuator instead of 2,3,4,etc.
It's nice to be able to sustitute the sleeve hitch for a floor jack, but keep in mind most sleeve hitch implements require some degree of "float", including moldboard plows, harrows, cultivators, box scrapers, grader blades, etc.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

you only need one to run the deck lift hangers , and at the same time it will run the sleeve hitch and sears plow with float
here is my factory copied install using the factory hookup
you provide the nuts bolts washers and a winch switch.

I used a seperate actuator for my install because I did not want my deck controlling the the sleeve hitch


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK, so what's your point? My point was this is a complete kit with all hardware that covers a wide range of years and models and installs quickly with a few basic hand tools. The hardest part being removing the left rear wheel. Regular price at sears is $399.99. When I posted this the auction was at $150. To me that's a great deal. Especially for those who either don't have the time or the desire to figure where and how to mount something.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

no brackets needed , simple bolts to arm and to frame and you take the tire off in my case too, couple bolts washers and a switch. for you people that are interested in having the plow come up quicker then the Craftsman actuator, sucks to wait when your plowing for a SLOW actuator, besides I can tell you how to elimate that silly handle on the side and the adjusting knob. I adjust my cut height on the fly According to conditions


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

switch location


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The deck lift handle is eliminated with the craftsman kit also. Where did you get the idea that the craftsman kit is slow? I can tell you it's definatelty not slow, actually it's a little too quick, especially when trying to set deck height.
And I can you this also, not every model will simply bolt up w/o brackets. The gear drive and hydro are both different and there are also two different hydro's depending on where the pulley is mounted.
Lastly, what's all this competition about? Why does me posting about something for sale on eBay turn into your accomplishments with 5 actuators?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Im sure that kit will go for more than 150, and I know there is something a little different with the 6 speed Vs the Hydro
there is some relocating to do on the 6 speed, It looks like that that kit is right for either the hydro or the 6 speed. And if your
not into to tinkering around with stuff , that unit on ebay is a good deal if you can get it for a reasonable price .


----------

